# South Wales area bike riding?



## Sunbeam (27 Mar 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I live in Cwmbran South Wales and have been riding our country lanes for about 5 years. I've also been up on the hills and the odd MTB center. We did have a small group ride for about 6 months up until the winter, but as the cold set in, they all left one by one, now it's just me again. I'd like to join a freindly group of riders for some regular riding.

My bike is an FS 140mm travel Mountain bike and I do about 20-30 miles per ride. I'm not into racing, I want to ride with others that just want to ride for fun anywhere and everywhere.

Is there a club like this in the South Wales area?

Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Mar 2017)

I'm assuming since you have a mountain bike you wouldn't want to join a road cycling club? Not in Cwmbran, but in Cardiff there is Cardiff CTC and Spokes CTC where I think members have more of a variety of bikes and the riding is more of a relaxed style. If you are on facebook, there is a group South Wales Cycling. Definitely worth asking on there. Also, when I get round to it, I may try and organise a forum ride for people in South Wales. That would probably be on roads but any bikes would be welcome.


----------



## Sunbeam (28 Mar 2017)

Hello,

Thank you for your reply. Most of my riding is on country lanes behind Cwmbran. Road riding is the norm for me, but may average is only 12-15mph at the end of most 30 mile rides depending on the hills I tackle, so riding with proper road bikes would probably be a problem. I will follow up your links and see if I can join in a group that suites my type of riding.

Thank you.


----------



## Sunbeam (28 Mar 2017)

Hi, 

I've been in contact with Cardiff CRC and fully intend (weather) to participate on there 'beginner ride' this Saturday :-)

The Abergavenny MTB FB group have also offered to include me in their group ride, hopefully the rides won't clash.

So it's all good and it's looking like 2017 is the start year of my cycling hobby proper :-)

Thank you.
Rob.


----------



## Welsh wheels (28 Mar 2017)

Sunbeam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been in contact with Cardiff CRC and fully intend (weather) to participate on there 'beginner ride' this Saturday :-)
> 
> ...


No problem, hopefully it will be what you are looking for!


----------

